# [FreeNAS] Booting issues on HP D230 MT



## panicos (May 25, 2013)

Hi

I just made a bootable FreeNAS USB stick and probe it on a certain PC. Everything worked just fine. My goal though is to use it on another PC - HP D230 MT; however, when *I* boot from the same stick on this machine, *I* have an error:

```
Can't work out which disk we arre booting from. Guessed BIOS device 0x80 not found by probes, defaulting to disk0:
```

My BIOS is up to date. I searched for options that might change the situation in BIOS, but didn't manage to a*c*complish anything. Are there any solutions to this problem, besides "it's the BIOS' fault; change computer"?

Thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 25, 2013)

Reminder/disclaimer: PC-BSD, DesktopBSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, m0N0WALL, pfSense, ArchBSD, kFreeBSD topics. Did you ask about this on the FreeNAS forums?


----------



## panicos (May 26, 2013)

*N*ope, sorry.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 26, 2013)

Well, we're interested to know what they have to say, so you might start there. This is not the FreeNAS forum, after all.


----------

